# What turns your wife on to you?



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

For me, the biggest turn on for my wife is to be in a social setting where OTHER women are talking and laughing with me.
That IN AND OF ITSELF will fire up my wifes loins more than anything else. One good outing will net me almost a month of fine sex.
No flowers, no back rubs, no house work, no ab six pack, not even a new friggen car will do what 1 hour at a party with women fawning over me will do.

What turns your woman on to you sexualy?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

A winning lottery ticket.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

richie33 said:


> A winning lottery ticket.


Not so sure about that one.
I can see the following happening in a bad marriage, from either spouse:
"great, now give me half and see you later."


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

When he takes time to really listen to me, especially if I'm struggling emotionally. It's even better when he notices this on his own, and I don't have to go to him and ask for support.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: What turns your wife on to you sexualy?*



jld said:


> When he takes time to really listen to me, especially if I'm struggling emotionally. It's even better when he notices this on his own, and I don't have to go to him and ask for support.


That will indeed make my wife feel loved. However, it does not get her wet. I wish it did because I do this all the time.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

UMP said:


> For me, the biggest turn on for my wife is to be in a social setting where OTHER women are talking and laughing with me.
> That IN AND OF ITSELF will fire up my wifes loins more than anything else. One good outing will net me almost a month of fine sex.
> No flowers, no back rubs, no house work, no ab six pack, not even a new friggen car will do what 1 hour at a party with women fawning over me will do.
> 
> What turns your woman on to you?


Before you jump to conclude that the presence of other women showing interest is the key to erotic possessiveness from your wife, I would suggest you examine how you are different in that situation.

I've seen the MMSLP theory and while I can agree there seems to be some sort of connection I do NOT agree with AK's assertion that it is grounded in evolutionary psychology. I've seen this play out with my own husband.

What I think men are missing is that in the presence of other women, THEY are different. They stand taller, they act more confident, they become more charming, more attentive, more socially competent. The fact that other women are positively responding is a red herring, because it simply means that his demeanor is ON TARGET to attract females...including his wife.

I've seen my friends flirt outrageously with my H and I love it and it turns me on. Not because they are showing interest, which I know to be faked, but because I find the way he responds to their flirting extremely sexy. I also find the very fact that he is behaving in a very erotic and sexy way with other women, yet will go home with me, both comforting and arousing.

So examine how YOU are different when in the presence of other flirtable women and seek to duplicate that next time you are out as a couple.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: What turns your wife on to you sexualy?*



UMP said:


> That will indeed make my wife feel loved. However, it does not get her wet. I wish it did because I do this all the time.


For me it sets the stage.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Hell if I know.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

When he marrys backbone with compassion 

and his HANDS omg 

My man has some friggen MAGIC hands... ok magic EVERYTHING... 

:woohoo:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Before you jump to conclude that the presence of other women showing interest is the key to erotic possessiveness from your wife, I would suggest you examine how you are different in that situation.
> 
> I've seen the MMSLP theory and while I can agree there seems to be some sort of connection I do NOT agree with AK's assertion that it is grounded in evolutionary psychology. I've seen this play out with my own husband.
> 
> ...


I'll go with that. 
I think A turns wife on to G.
You correctly deduce that ABCDE and F actually turns wife on to G.
Good information!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Hell if I know.


That's EXACTLY the point. I did not KNOW either until I consciously starting gathering information and trying different things. You might be surprised.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Something else I noticed recently. The specific position/body alignment our bodies take when cuddling turns me on, or off.

I have spinal stenosis in cervical and lumbar sections and as a result, I am cocooned and encased in pillows to support the proper alignment of my spine and limbs while in bed reading or watching TV. If HE cuddles up to me, I find it annoying. If he simply rubs and arm/legs I find that positive. I miss being able to cuddle up to him and occasional I throw caution to wind and try to cuddle up to him. I enjoy this tremendously but holy crap do I pay for it that night and next day.

If I can grab onto him and cuddle up to him, seeking connection, comfort support, it is emotionally positive. If he cuddles up to me, allowing my body to stay in proper alignment, it annoys me.
Hmmmm.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> When he marrys backbone with compassion
> 
> and his HANDS omg
> 
> ...


Tell me more about the "hands."
Are you talking about the use of hand during sex or before?
The OP is more along the lines of before to induce sexual attraction.
More info please.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

If I had to guess I would say my funeral.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

UMP said:


> Tell me more about the "hands."
> Are you talking about the use of hand during sex or before?
> The OP is more along the lines of before to induce sexual attraction.
> More info please.


His touch no matter what he is touching is amazing. He had big hands and they are soft and warm all the time and they are *strong* but very tender at the same time... just sends me into orbit. We can be talking about cooking spaghetti noodles and if he lays his hand on my back or hips it is TOTAL distraction, instant relaxation with craving more hitting me... and in sex... holy moly...

He is a big guy and can hold me down easily despite my own strength and when he does that yet then uses soft touch OMG!!! My entire body reacts... geeze.. ok.. 

Even his whoo hoo hits me in the perfect spot.. 

His lips are to *die* for... 

and he is very intelligent in intimacy... creative, intentional, very loving.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

UMP said:


> For me, the biggest turn on for my wife is to be in a social setting where OTHER women are talking and laughing with me.
> That IN AND OF ITSELF will fire up my wifes loins more than anything else. One good outing will net me almost a month of fine sex.
> No flowers, no back rubs, no house work, no ab six pack, not even a new friggen car will do what 1 hour at a party with women fawning over me will do.
> 
> What turns your woman on to you sexualy?


Hmm. Probably _mostly_ my eyes. And, these days, the beard.

And... well... other stuff.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

> What turns your wife on to you?


Me? 

I have no friggin clue. 

I'm uglier than a Tijuana adobe wall.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

BashfulBull said:


> Me?
> 
> I have no friggin clue.
> 
> I'm uglier than a Tijuana adobe wall.


You seem genuine. I am sure she appreciates that.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

BashfulBull said:


> Me?
> 
> I have no friggin clue.
> 
> I'm uglier than a Tijuana adobe wall.


Physical appearance may not be what works for her. As the previous poster said, you're frankness and lack of insecurity is probably a big plus.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. Conan is very visual. I actually didn't figure this out until maybe 3 years ago. She likes me to send her pictures and when she sees me naked.... ...it is like a sexual bomb goes off inside her. I always thought women didn't like the look of a penis but that is the nuclear option with Mrs. Conan. Even when not erect, she loves looking at it and when it is...watch out! She always and without fail gets immediately hot and wet when she sees me erect.

She also gets very turned on when I read the bible to her or when she sees me giving advice in counseling, when I sing or preach.

She jumped me after I read her a chapter of Revelations recently.&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

:rofl:

That's awesome CH


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

conanhub said:


> mrs. Conan is very visual. I actually didn't figure this out until maybe 3 years ago. She likes me to send her pictures and when she sees me naked.... ...it is like a sexual bomb goes off inside her. I always thought women didn't like the look of a penis but that is the nuclear option with mrs. Conan. Even when not erect, she loves looking at it and when it is...watch out! She always and without fail gets immediately hot and wet when she sees me erect.
> 
> She also gets very turned on when i read the bible to her or when she sees me giving advice in counseling, when i sing or preach.
> 
> ...


*All that I can really say is: Amen, Brother Conan!*


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. Conan is very visual. I actually didn't figure this out until maybe 3 years ago. She likes me to send her pictures and when she sees me naked.... ...it is like a sexual bomb goes off inside her. I always thought women didn't like the look of a penis but that is the nuclear option with Mrs. Conan. Even when not erect, she loves looking at it and when it is...watch out! She always and without fail gets immediately hot and wet when she sees me erect.
> 
> She also gets very turned on when I read the bible to her or when she sees me giving advice in counseling, when I sing or preach.
> 
> ...



She gets turned on when you read the bible to her? OMG she is one kinky chick!

What would she do if you came home in a priest collar and threatened her with an exorcism?

Basically Conan, your wife is turned on by dominance. When you do those things you appear dominating, in charge and in control. Yes, that is a turn on for most women.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm very visual. Seeing him naked is a big one for me.

But the top is just seeing him lust for me or desire me. Grabbing me in the kitchen, pinning me down, moaning during sex, etc. Anything that shows he actually wants and enjoys me is major.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

My husband sets the stage by flirting with me. He comes up from behind and kisses my neck. He tells me I am beautiful (I am average looking). He tells me what he is going to do to me that night. He hugs me without groping, and slides his finger along my cheek. Makes me feel wanted and loved and ready to jump him!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I'm very visual. Seeing him naked is a big one for me.
> 
> But the top is just seeing him lust for me or desire me. Grabbing me in the kitchen, pinning me down, moaning during sex, etc. Anything that shows he actually wants and enjoys me is major.


hell yeah!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> She gets turned on when you read the bible to her? OMG she is one kinky chick!
> 
> What would she do if you came home in a priest collar and threatened her with an exorcism?
> 
> Basically Conan, your wife is turned on by dominance. When you do those things you appear dominating, in charge and in control. Yes, that is a turn on for most women.


LOL! I just pictured me in a priest robe and Mrs. Conan tied to the bed. Made me laugh but the more I think about it....&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56840;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Lila said:


> The other thing is a bit neanderthalic, and I'm probably going to have to turn in my anti-MMSL card, but I melt at my husband's quiet, possessive confidence when we go dancing (once a month or so). To be clear, he doesn't really do much dancing. Instead, he likes to sit and watch me dance...for him. Not being arrogant but I _can_ dance, and H likes it. He tells me every time, "nobody moves the way you do *Lila*". He knows there's probably other men watching but he doesn't care. He just sits back with a casually possessive look, sips his whiskey, and enjoys the show. It's that quiet confidence that drives me crazy and he knows it.



That's hot!


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

UMP said:


> Not so sure about that one.
> I can see the following happening in a bad marriage, from either spouse:
> "great, now give me half and see you later."


And the problem with that is what? If its a bad marriage....good riddance to bad rubbish!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> LOL! I just pictured me in a priest robe and Mrs. Conan tied to the bed. Made me laugh but the more I think about it....����
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aaaaand you're welcome!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

This was a long time ago; however, I remember when my husband and I were dating. He had a fast sports car then. There was just something about watching him drive that car that made me crazy! Shifting the gears, driving fast........just thinking about it still does it for me. We did so many fun things in that car....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Gotta say that dancing for your man is super hot! Mrs. Conan is training with Hawaiian dance for some private time with me.

Very cool Lila.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Lila said:


> :lol::rofl:
> 
> This is SO right up my alley.


:lol:

Whatever... Different strokes and all.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. Conan is very visual. I actually didn't figure this out until maybe 3 years ago. She likes me to send her pictures and when she sees me naked.... ...it is like a sexual bomb goes off inside her. I always thought women didn't like the look of a penis but that is the nuclear option with Mrs. Conan. Even when not erect, she loves looking at it and when it is...watch out! She always and without fail gets immediately hot and wet when she sees me erect.
> 
> She also gets very turned on when I read the bible to her or when she sees me giving advice in counseling, when I sing or preach.
> 
> ...


Our wives could almost be twins in terms of visual response, but mine jumps me if I read Dawkins to her.

I've also noticed that she gets more aggressive in bed if other women flirt with me, and before and after I have a date. To be fair, that works the other direction too.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> Thanks CH.
> 
> I'm curious, what made your wife elect to learn Hawaiian dance? Is she of Polynesian descent?


No. But she is a very small, petite gal. She likes the erotic hip movements and graceful arm motions. I'm not complaining!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

The biggest thing for my wife is checking into a hotel. Seriously, she's like a different person once we are handed the room key. I don't know what it is about hotel sex, but she turns into an insatiable, sexy vixen and it starts in the elevator ride up to our room.

Mmmmmmmm, hotel sex. I'd live in a hotel if I could.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> No. But she is a very small, petite gal. She likes the erotic hip movements and graceful arm motions. I'm not complaining!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You got a clown suite I can borrow..?

:rofl:


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

mitchell said:


> The biggest thing for my wife is checking into a hotel. Seriously, she's like a different person once we are handed the room key. I don't know what it is about hotel sex, but she turns into an insatiable, sexy vixen and it starts in the elevator ride up to our room.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm, hotel sex. I'd live in a hotel if I could.


But if you lived in a hotel it would no longer be special and sexy.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

skype said:


> But if you lived in a hotel it would no longer be special and sexy.


True. I once stole a "do not disturb" sign from a hotel after a particularly erotic weekend. When I put it up on my own bedroom door, nothing much happened. :scratchhead:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Q tip said:


> You got a clown suite I can borrow..?
> 
> :rofl:


&#55357;&#56883; That flew right over my head. Clown suit???&#55357;&#56885;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

badsanta said:


> For my wife, if I start stripping out molded caulk and redoing the bathroom with a fresh seal of nice bright white caulk all around the shower, she pretty much starts foaming at the mouth and gets so excited that it scares me.


Acts of service gal. BTW, do you do this in the buff?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

badsanta said:


> For my wife, if I start stripping out molded caulk and redoing the bathroom with a fresh seal of nice bright white caulk all around the shower, she pretty much starts foaming at the mouth and gets so excited that it scares me.


OMG I'm touching myself.... :rofl:


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Service doesn't work for me unless I pretend to be the room service guy at the hotel.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Our wives could almost be twins in terms of visual response, but mine jumps me if I read Dawkins to her.
> 
> I've also noticed that she gets more aggressive in bed if other women flirt with me, and before and after I have a date. To be fair, that works the other direction too.


LOL! I actually am more turned on when she is partially dressed or in something form fitting than naked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

badsanta said:


> For my wife, if I start stripping out molded caulk and redoing the bathroom with a fresh seal of nice bright white caulk all around the shower, she pretty much starts foaming at the mouth and gets so excited that it scares me.


:rofl:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We are both fine with flirting, we can both be very ego driven people and flirting helps feed that. 
It does not make me want to bang him any more or less because we are going to have sex regardless.

What does do it for me is seeing his shoulders, I am a sucker for his big, broad shoulders. His because he is the one that picks me up and carries me to bed, when I see those shoulders it triggers the thought of how sexy it is to be picked up and taken to bed.

Then there are his legs, long and strong, he has sexy man legs.

I also get turned on when he brushes his teeth.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Treating her like the princess she expects to be.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> She jumped me after I read her a chapter of Revelations recently.��
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now THAT'S a kink.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Holland said:


> What does do it for me is seeing his shoulders, I am a sucker for his big, broad shoulders. His because he is the one that picks me up and carries me to bed, when I see those shoulders it triggers the thought of how sexy it is to be picked up and taken to bed.
> 
> Then there are his legs, long and strong, he has sexy man legs.
> 
> I also get turned on when he brushes his teeth.


:iagree:

Wow weird, same here.

My husband has fantastic legs and shoulders. I am totes jelly of his legs. They are some of the best looking legs, man or woman, no joke. 

Nothing hotter than fresh out of the shower, nice fitting jeans on, with a little bulge, and no shirt. :smthumbup:

I also get turned on when I see teeth getting brushed. :rofl:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

CH is it your voice that turns her on or the content of what you are reading?

Mr H has a voice that makes me want to rip his clothes off. He reads to me in bed and it is a struggle to let him finish more than a few pages. I love it when he cuddles me and reads, his voice is so unbelievably sexy.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Too funny on the teeth brushing thing Curious. I'm sitting here laughing that there is another woman out there that finds it a turn on :smthumbup:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Holland said:


> CH is it your voice that turns her on or the content of what you are reading?
> 
> Mr H has a voice that makes me want to rip his clothes off. He reads to me in bed and it is a struggle to let him finish more than a few pages. I love it when he cuddles me and reads, his voice is so unbelievably sexy.


OMG!! How can I forget!! Hubs voice totally melts me... Sorry I was so enamored over this hands from last night it buzzed my brain about his SEXY voice.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Holland said:


> Too funny on the teeth brushing thing Curious. I'm sitting here laughing that there is another woman out there that finds it a turn on :smthumbup:


You know what they say, "cleanliness is next to godliness." 

 No joke, I like personal hygiene.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

badsanta said:


> For my wife, if I start stripping out molded caulk and redoing the bathroom with a fresh seal of nice bright white caulk all around the shower, she pretty much starts foaming at the mouth and gets so excited that it scares me.


The only thing better for my wife (who is a SAHM) is if I do a chore like this with the kids. Me being the "man around the house" combined with being a good father means her jumping me as soon as the kids go to bed.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Tall Average Guy said:


> The only thing better for my wife (who is a SAHM) is if I do a chore like this with the kids. Me being the "man around the house" combined with being a good father means her jumping me as soon as the kids go to bed.


I have video of my four or five year old son who thinks he's helping me with sheet rock. Cutest damned thing you ever saw. I have video of his 15 year old self doing actual real house building. He has an excellent foundation in the art of doing it with your own hands. 

Substantial house projects used to an aphrodisiac around my house, but the novelty wore off after building our addition and it became a daily ritual for 18 months.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

FaithfulWife, Save me here!

There was an article she posted not too long ago that talks about how much more attractive your spouse is when you see them "in their element," separate from the WE that is a long-term relationship.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

FrenchFry said:


> FaithfulWife, Save me here!
> 
> There was an article she posted not too long ago that talks about how much more attractive your spouse is when you see them "in their element," separate from the WE that is a long-term relationship.


This is so true... My H is an excellent pool player and I can't take my eyes off of him when he plays. Makes my heart race..


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I used to get turned on by watching him do just about anything. If he took off his watch at bedtime, it meant that we were about to have hot sex and he didn't want his watch to mark my skin - so that was another turn on for me. Nowadays, he doesn't turn me on at all, it's so long since he's wanted to have sex with me (I don't count the times when I've had to beg him for sex) that I've become totally turned off to him. I too like to dance - I've done some belly dancing lessons and when we go out, I often have a bit of a bop around if there's music playing. It seems to turn other men on quite a bit, but hubby just totally ignores it unless he sees that another man is showing an interest - he then starts to get sarcastic with me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I feel pathetic with this example but here goes. The way he was sweating and working in the garden recently. I went out to see him, he removed his baseball cap, used the back of his forearm to wipe sweat from his forehead before giving me that grin. mreow. Then he showed me where he'd accidentally disturbed a bird's nest and had given up his face mask (not the bat-mask haha) to carefully place the eggs inside and back onto the branch. I couldn't keep my hands off him.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> FaithfulWife, Save me here!
> 
> There was an article she posted not too long ago that talks about how much more attractive your spouse is when you see them "in their element," separate from the WE that is a long-term relationship.


I think this is so true. When I go visit my husband at his station house, it really gives me the tingles.

I have a friend who's married to an attorney. She told me one time she was in office while he was talking to someone on the phone. He was using legal jargon and he was really telling the person what for. She said she wanted to jump his bones right there on his desk.


----------



## ImaginationStation (May 26, 2014)

My husband recently started working out as our new "healthy lifestyle" begun. He has big arms to begin with, but, ****. every time he flexes those arms, I cream my pants and need to change if I feel them!


----------



## ImaginationStation (May 26, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I think this is so true. When I go visit my husband at his station house, it really gives me the tingles.
> 
> I have a friend who's married to an attorney. She told me one time she was in office while he was talking to someone on the phone. He was using legal jargon and he was really telling the person what for. She said she wanted to jump his bones right there on his desk.


Ohhhh yup. This too. Especially in the summer when he rolls his sleeves up. I have to visit him more often at work.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Every morning when he puts his suit and tie on I want to jump him. Sigh, will have to dream on that all day now as he has just left for work.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

I also think it's true and works on husbands as well--see Lila's example. 

Beyond the "own being" trick, I never feel closer to my husband than when we take the time to discuss deeper things than "what did you do today?" Bust out of the routine. I'm not personally into the outer trappings of romance , but I love dating where you can sit across from each other and finding out those little nooks and crannies that you don't see or hear from the day to day.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

My most recent turn on was not with my husband but with another guy I was talking to when we were out at the local bar one evening. We were talking about music and as he stood next to me, I could smell that he'd just had a shower - not an aftershave/cologne smell, but just a clean smell. I almost swooned with desire. My husband is not a frequent washer/bather, something I've had to speak to him about on several occasions. He now bathes twice a week but a couple of months ago, when he hadn't bathed for three weeks he smelled like a homeless person and I told him that. Other than the guy smelling good in the bar, the only other time I've been turned on in the past six months was when I was frisked at the airport - I actually look forward to travelling now for that reason


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Holland said:


> CH is it your voice that turns her on or the content of what you are reading?
> 
> Mr H has a voice that makes me want to rip his clothes off. He reads to me in bed and it is a struggle to let him finish more than a few pages. I love it when he cuddles me and reads, his voice is so unbelievably sexy.


I think both. I am a pretty good singer and have a very strong voice. She also loves when I take lead. I don't think it is specifically the content but that I am taking chrge


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

doobie said:


> the only other time I've been turned on in the past six months was when I was frisked at the airport - I actually look forward to travelling now for that reason


Oh my, girl, you are desperate!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

French Fry nailed it too. I think Mrs. Conan just likes watching me do what I am good at. I am a theologian and counselor so she likes watching me at my stuff. If I was a lawyer she would probably love hearing me talk legal jargon.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

skype said:


> Oh my, girl, you are desperate!


Desperate, maybe - a sense of humour, definitely  . I find my marriage much easier to cope with if I can see the funny side of the situation.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Nope! Just tested it. Mrs. Conan is kinky! I read the last chapter of Ephesians and the first chapter of Philippians to her and discussed it. She then aggressively seduced me and we even pulled off a never before done acrobatic sex move!

She told me she doesn't know why but she gets super hot when I read her the bible! I can barely move and she is walking funny and we are both grinning like idiots!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

skype said:


> Oh my, girl, you are desperate!


I had a dude at Logan International grab a handful back in October 2013. It was totally unexpected, and he didn't say a damn word until _after_ he'd already gone in.

As I recoiled from the initial shock, I just said, "Damn, man... next time maybe buy me a drink first!"

He just chuckled and moved on to the next "customer".

And then I realized that he wasn't wearing a uniform... and I was in the bathroom!!!





OK, so that last part was a joke.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

doobie said:


> My most recent turn on was not with my husband but with another guy I was talking to when we were out at the local bar one evening. We were talking about music and as he stood next to me, I could smell that he'd just had a shower - not an aftershave/cologne smell, but just a clean smell. I almost swooned with desire. My husband is not a frequent washer/bather, something I've had to speak to him about on several occasions. He now bathes twice a week but a couple of months ago, when he hadn't bathed for three weeks he smelled like a homeless person and I told him that. Other than the guy smelling good in the bar, the only other time I've been turned on in the past six months was when I was frisked at the airport - I actually look forward to travelling now for that reason


Doobie, your sense of humor is fun but your situation is not.

How did you wind up with your H again? You sound like a bundle of fun being wasted on a zombie. I will revisit your tread.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Nope! Just tested it. Mrs. Conan is kinky! I read the last chapter of Ephesians and the first chapter of Philippians to her and discussed it. She then aggressively seduced me and we even pulled off a never before done acrobatic sex move!
> 
> She told me she doesn't know why but she gets super hot when I read her the bible! I can barely move and she is walking funny and we are both grinning like idiots!��
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Now I'm not reeeaaally judging here...but that's just weird as sh!t man!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Now I'm not reeeaaally judging here...but that's just weird as sh!t man!


LOL! Weird but sooo fun! I honestly do not get it. I was about as aroused as a well boiled noodle after reading to her but she came to life!

I wasn't doing anything but sitting there and she starts stripping and shaking her parts in my face! I told her she was going to have to do all the work and she started stripping me.

Part way in her enthusiasm got me so worked up that I tried some bedroom acrobatics that we had never pulled off before and she very eagerly went for it.

My head is still spinning and we are still grinning! It was worth filming. I guess just figure out what works and do it.

Did nothing for me but whatever it did for her was more than enough for both of us.&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> LOL! Weird but sooo fun! I honestly do not get it. I was about as aroused as a well boiled noodle after reading to her but she came to life!
> 
> I wasn't doing anything but sitting there and she starts stripping and shaking her parts in my face! I told her she was going to have to do all the work and she started stripping me.
> 
> ...


I think you're going to have to find a way to describe this fantastic thing that you've now mentioned twice in this thread.  come on, I know you're dying to. Pose it as a question.

Could be that she is seeing you "in your element" and this shows your true passion and spirit. 

Or she has a kink for seducing the collared priest.

Esther Perel: The secret to desire in a long-term relationship | Talk Video | TED.com

Explains desire. 

Author of Mating in Captivity - Kindle edition by Esther Perel. Health, Fitness & Dieting Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

O.k. I was a tree and she was a tree hugger. Her feet never touched the ground for the duration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> O.k. I was a tree and she was a tree hugger. Her feet never touched the ground for the duration.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Damn! You go big boy!


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

this thread confirms a lot of mmslp.....


----------

